# Smoked apple pie



## ronbo57

Old fashioned apple pie

Pillsbury 2 crust pie pastry

3/4 to 1 cup sugar

2T flour

1/2 to 1 t cinnamon

1/8 t nutmeg

1/4 t salt

6 to 7 cups Granny Smith apples (4 or 5 large ones)

2T sweet cream butter

Combine sugar, flour, nutmeg, cinnamon and salt. Blend in with apples. Heap in pastry lined 9 inch glass pie pan. Dot with butter. Adjust on top crust and flute and seal edges. Cut vents in top crust. Bake at 425 deg for about 50 to 60 minutes. Watch the edges as you may need to cover those with foil half way through. After its done I let it cool then transfer it to the smoker for around 30 min. Then sprinkle on some grated sharp cheddar cheese per slice and heat it just enough to melt it.


----------



## kathrynn

Sounds easy and great!


----------

